# Silage corn



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Pic of my silage corn.Epley 1415GT 104 day.Roundup only no other traits.Aztec @ full rate.Corn on Corn.10 ton pen pack cattle poo.4000 gal liquid cattle pit poo.and 50lbs of N applied preplant(urea).I'll post some yields when I get them.Got rained out again today.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1066376786708366&l=2e3b696bc9


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Good looking ears! Never heard of Epley seed. I'm impressed!!!

I must be the only individual in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Good looking ears! Never heard of Epley seed. I'm impressed!!!
> 
> I must be the only individual in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account....


Nope, not the only one...

Make that two...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You aren't missing anything Stack.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Good looking ears! Never heard of Epley seed. I'm impressed!!!
> I must be the only individual in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account....


Epley is a small family owned co in NE Iowa .I've been planting some from them for about 8 yrs.Guy I was getting it from quit the seed biz so I took on the seed dealership.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I must be the only individual in the world who doesn't have a Facebook account....


Nope. I don't have one either...and don't intend to get one.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

ANewman said:


> Nope. I don't have one either...and don't intend to get one.


Me either.



swmnhay said:


> Pic of my silage corn.Epley 1415GT 104 day.Roundup only no other traits.Aztec @ full rate.Corn on Corn.110 ton pen pack cattle poo.4000 gal liquid cattle pit poo.and 50lbs of N applied preplant(urea).I'll post some yields when I get them.Got rained out again today.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1066376786708366&l=2e3b696bc9


Is that a silage variety?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nor do I. But, I can see how some business folks use it as a tool for mining liberals.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

110 ton of pen pack per how many acres?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> Is that a silage variety?


Multi purpose variety.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> 110 ton of pen pack per how many acres?


Fixed it.10 ton pen packed manure per acre.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Nor do I. But, I can see how some business folks use it as a tool for mining liberals.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's funny! I've been on there for about 6 years and I'd say of the people I deal with on FB it's about 80% Conservative and 20% Liberal. I'm sure it's probably just the opposite for some people but it's nice to see people just guess at something that they're not actually involved with.

Basically FB has turned into what my Granny used to do on a party line phone once she got one, gossip about people and believe anything anyone says. "If it's on Social Media it has to be true".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> it's nice to see people just guess at something that they're not actually involved with.


I said I did not have a FB account....I did not say that I am unfamiliar with FB and how FB and the network operate.



Grateful11 said:


> Basically FB has turned into what my Granny used to do on a party line phone once she got one, gossip about people and believe anything anyone says. "If it's on Social Media it has to be true".


Well there you go.....a useful tool for mining the politically correct.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I said I did not have a FB account....I did not say that I am unfamiliar with FB and how FB and the network operate.
> 
> Well there you go.....a useful tool for mining the politically correct.
> 
> Regards, Mike


my FB posts are far from politically correct,lol.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry for turning this thread into a political Facebook rant. Was not my intention in the least.

Insurance adjuster looked over our silage corn and figured it up to 223 bushel per acre and 23% moisture as of noon yesterday. With ears like that, you got me beat!

Can't find much on Internet about Epley Seed? Do they have a catalog or brochure? I'd like to try some next year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> my FB posts are far from politically correct,lol.


I figured you were one of many doing the "mining" Cy with your business.  I would never accuse you of being PC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Sorry for turning this thread into a political Facebook rant. Was not my intention in the least.
> Insurance adjuster looked over our silage corn and figured it up to 223 bushel per acre and 23% moisture as of noon yesterday. With ears like that, you got me beat!
> Can't find much on Internet about Epley Seed? Do they have a catalog or brochure? I'd like to try some next year.


Insurance adjuster is comeing on Monday.I'll see what he comes up with.I'm hoping for 250 but be satisfied with 225.extremly deep kernels in this variety.Its only 16 around but I cants get my fingers around it.

Est yield by kernel count 16 x 40 = 640 per ear X
31,000 population divided by 80,000 = 248 bpa


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Also weighed a few ears when 3/4 milk line avg wt .94 lb
x 31 = 29.14 lbs per 1000th acre.X .80 = 233 bpa

Crop adjuster uses this way to estimate yield for silage


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I figured you were one of many doing the "mining" Cy with your business.  I would never accuse you of being PC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I actually like FB to keep up on family and friends.Pics are nice that you may not see other wise.FB sure is easy to use very easy to post a pic.Sure is nice to get a pic or a video instantly. From grand kids,etc.Some things you may never see otherwise.

If someone doesn't like my non PC posts they can de friend me then they won't see them,lol.

Yea there always are a few drama queens on FB just like any other place.

I do like the messenger on FB also,I like it a lot better then texting.It comes to my ph also so I get it instantly.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I said I did not have a FB account....I did not say that I am unfamiliar with FB and how FB and the network operate.
> 
> Well there you go.....a useful tool for mining the politically correct.
> 
> Regards, Mike


If you don't have a FB account how would one know it's a great place for mining liberals, unless you spend some time on there.

How is gossip Political Correctness? I'm referring to nuts on there that will post stuff just for the heck of it without ever checking to see if any of it is actually true.

I'm not going argue with you Mike about FB because I think FB has caused way more problems with society than people realize. I know it's caused broken marriages for one. 99% of what's on there is garbage. I hope goes by the wayside one day like MySpace did.

I actually had someone on my Friend list to check-in and say she was in line at a funeral home. How ridiculous is that? Then there's the people that post something everytime they're away from their home, like a friend said why not just put a sign the yard saying "hey I'm gone come on in".

I tick people off on there all the time with a thing called "Facts".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> If you don't have a FB account how would one know it's a great place for mining liberals, unless you spend some time on there.


I have been on my sons account some when he wanted to show me "so and so" that I know and what a ridiculous fool that they make of themselves.....too many politically correct people who want to glorify themselves and who cannot wipe their tails without announcing it to the world....I don't need that company.

Gossiping is a favorite pastime of liberals.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I have been on my sons account some when he wanted to show me "so and so" that I know and what a ridiculous fool that they make of themselves.....too many politically correct people who want to glorify themselves and who cannot wipe their tails without announcing it to the world....I don't need that company.
> 
> Gossiping is a favorite pastime of liberals.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ah heck I couldn't agree more with you Mike. I find it unbelievable at some of the stuff people put on there. I don't quite agree with you that last part but that's ok. Heck if you all had the same opinion the world would be one boring place  Personally I see just as much gossip from Libs as I do Conservatives but maybe that just happens to be the people on my friend list.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Ah heck I couldn't agree more with you Mike. I find it unbelievable at some of the stuff people put on there. I don't quite agree with you that last part but that's ok. Heck if you all had the same opinion the world would be one boring place  Personally I see just as much gossip from Libs as I do Conservatives but maybe that just happens to be the people on my friend list.


Fair enough Grateful.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally got silage done and appraised between the rains.had 2 varieties.Gold country Smart Stax and a Epley roundup only corn.

Farm avg 209
GC avg 200
Epley avg 213

50 acres didn't get pit manure just 200 lbs N did about 13 bu less side by side same variety.

Side by side same fert and manure application 27 bpa higher for the Epley vs GC.Epley was a bit wetter though.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> If you don't have a FB account how would one know it's a great place for mining liberals, unless you spend some time on there.
> 
> How is gossip Political Correctness? I'm referring to nuts on there that will post stuff just for the heck of it without ever checking to see if any of it is actually true.
> 
> ...


I disagree - kind of. Facebook isn't the problem - it can be an excellent tool. The user is the problem. Facebook just enables them to be stupid in a more public (if public is the right word) manner.

Your argument is fairly similar to people who want to ban guns. Guns aren't the problem, the people are, but guns sure can magnify their stupidity.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good point. People using bookface cause the problems. Either way, good for some. Good to stay away from for others. I have yet to see anything worthwhile on there. Cept for Cy's pics. Some people feel different.


----------

